# Argon Dark Matter gravel bike with inlaid chain guard protector



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

I've had some chain suck problems with other bikes I've owned but was able to deal with them effectively with a K stop chain catcher. My recent purchase of a 2019 Argon has an inlaid chain suck guard protector. Does anyone know if this is adjustable because it doesn't seem to prevent this problem and I am not able to get any assistance from Argon direct. Thx.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Which group set does this bike have? Specifically, which crankset? The newer Shimano group sets have virtually eliminated chain drop.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Well he didn't say anything about chain drop. And chain drop never has and never will have much to with with the model of crankset per se.


----------

